# Shape-shifting frog discovered in Ecuadorian Andes



## traveler13 (Sep 22, 2009)

Check this new frog. It can change shape.

Shape-shifting frog discovered in Ecuadorian Andes -- ScienceDaily


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

I saw this yesterday as well, so cool! This is why science is awesome, discovery of the unknown.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

That is so cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## necrotic (Mar 5, 2015)

Fascinating!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

